

Let's Travel Somewhere - Brajeshwar
http://www.letstravelsomewhere.com/

======
jasonkester
You might want to put some effort into making this site more discoverable for
a first time visitor.

All you get is a full-screen image and some person's name in the center.
There's seemingly nothing else to click on, nowhere to scroll to, and no nav.

It's not until you click that circle in the middle that you get any text, site
navigation, or indication of what the site is about at all. And it's a pretty
big leap to assume that casual visitors are going to care enough about Anoop
from the homepage to dig that far.

Now I realize that there actually _is_ nav on the homepage. But it's hidden
where nav doesn't ever live and disguised to look like nav doesn't look. So
for the purposes of a new visitor, it doesn't exist. I personally never found
it.

For a better first visit experience, consider adding a title, some descriptive
text, a clear "what is this" button up top that looks clickable, _anything_
other than just dumping people into this thing with no instruction.

~~~
sgdesign
You should also A/B test those photos to increase the conversion rate. For
example, have you thought about replacing those landscapes with photos of
smiling businesspeople in suits?

And I noticed you're not even asking people to sign up for your newsletter
either. You're gonna want to add a big call-to-action button in there for
that.

But seriously, I know where you're coming from, however isn't there some place
on the internet for exploration and curiosity? Not _everything_ has to be
beaten half to death with the usability stick.

~~~
jasonkester
We're not talking about conversion optimization though. This is about not
bouncing everybody that comes to your site.

I, for instance, spend up to 9 months each year traveling the world so this
site would presumably be something I'd be interested in. But I'm not
interested in it because despite the name it appears to just be a link to some
guy's homepage or something. So I left.

Naturally, since this is a supportive community of folks and the site owner is
asking for feedback, I went back and dug around until I discovered that hey,
whaddayaknow, there actually is some real content there if you look deep
enough.

But most people won't do that. They'll just hit the back button and wonder why
they named their site "Let's Travel Somewhere" when it doesn't have anything
to do with traveling.

My advice is to let those people know that the site _does_ actually have
something to do with travelling.

~~~
glogla
I think he was being sarcastic.

------
defrost
Looking for somewhere to go that hasn't been photographed and u/loaded to the
net?

Try the north east central parts of Western Australia:
<http://confluence.org/region.php?id=90>

This scenic spot:
[http://confluence.org/confluence.php?lat=-21&lon=126](http://confluence.org/confluence.php?lat=-21&lon=126)
is only 443 meters from the Canning Stock Route and surrounded by confluence
points that haven't been photo logged.

(Warning: attempting to visit these locations w/out proper preparation and
experience can easily result in death)

~~~
arethuza
For the seemingly crowded UK you can still find quite a few 1km x 1km grid
squares that don't have any pictures in the Geograph database:

<http://www.geograph.org.uk/>

~~~
defrost
Neat. I hadn't come across that one.

As a general question to anyone; What public websites / API's return images
for Lat/Lon coords? (Or provide Heat / Coverage maps for geoindexed images?

------
jwarren
Very nice photo-focused UI.

The front-page design is gorgeous. Big and lovely. A small bit of text telling
you what the website's about wouldn't hurt though, and would make the whole
experience a lot less confusing to a casual visitor. I also think it would
benefit a lot from animating the change between slides, the abruptness
slightly unsettles me.

I especially like the dropdown menu. I'd suggest it revealed a LOT faster
though, it's very possible to miss that it even exists. It's also possible for
slideshow arrows to be in front of menu items, which is a bit annoying.

I'd also quite like some captions on the images, but I suppose that's more of
a matter of taste!

------
tucaz
OT but since they have these locations on the site here it goes.

I always wanted to go to Cook Island or even Bora Bora so since I'm geting
married at the end of the year I thought "why not" and went looking exaclty
where they are and how to get there (I live in Brazil).

When I found that its FARRRR AWAY from here and literally in the middle of
nowhere and after a 20 hours flight you still have 2 hours more in a speed
boat to get there I panicked and instantly gave up going there.

I don't know if its just me but I'm really scared of travelling for so long to
a place that is not easy in any way to get to (or leave) in case of any kind
of emergency.

------
sjm
Love the UI and design -- first website that has made me want to full-screen
my browser window in a long time.

------
slowernet
Something in the JS on the individual gallery pages is mauling my CPU. Bad
carousel implementation?

